# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  *Portland show coming up AUG. 23

## NWReptileExpos

*18th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 23, 2014
Portland Airport Holiday Inn 
8439 NE Columbia Blvd.
Portland, OR 97220*


*NWReptileExpos.com*

2015 EVENTS:

Portland Metro Reptile Expo - January 17th & August 29th, 2015
Seattle Metro Reptile Expo - May 9th, 2015

----------


## OlyEric

Count me in!

----------

